# About to buy a 1983 Bedford cf280 Motorhome



## Scara001 (May 27, 2015)

Hi we are about to get our first Motorhome  she is a 1983 Bedford cf280  and needs some body work doing, ie front offside wheel arch and an offside rear window, do not know what is needed inside until we pick her up from Lincolnshire on Monday.     Look forward to getting involved with the forum and need lots of help finding wild camping sites all over the country.:wave:


----------



## snowbirds (May 27, 2015)

Hi Scara001,


Welcome to the site I wish you luck with your CF a great Motorhome on a good Bedford chassis,I had a CF Bedford Dormobile 1974, up to 2009 it is easy to maintain and the spare parts are easy to get.If you get any problems give me a call as I worked on our old girl for 12 years before we retired, showing it at Classic car shows all over England.

Regards Snowbirds.







Scara001 said:


> Hi we are about to get our first Motorhome  she is a 1983 Bedford cf280  and needs some body work doing, ie front offside wheel arch and an offside rear window, do not know what is needed inside until we pick her up from Lincolnshire on Monday.     Look forward to getting involved with the forum and need lots of help finding wild camping sites all over the country.:wave:


----------



## Asterix (May 27, 2015)

Good luck with the Beddy,always good to see these older vehicles up and running,do post some pics when you get it home.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::goodluck::drive:


----------



## phillybarbour (May 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the site, have some great memories of an orange CF minibus being in the family.


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Happy wilding.

:welcome::camper::welcome:


----------



## Scara001 (Jun 9, 2015)

*Thanks*

Hi all,

Thanks for the welcome messages, looking forward to getting out there although it will not be for some time.


----------



## kenj (Jun 9, 2015)

You will soon get it round to the way you like enjoy :wave:


----------



## Sky (Jun 9, 2015)

*Welcome*

:fun::dog::camper:


----------



## The laird (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the gang.used to work on a fleet o these buggers,do the water pump and t belt,a priority imho,make sure the cam cover don't leak oil onto manifold it stinks if it does,also make sure the front roll bar drop links are good cause they rattle their nuts off if they're worn,god you're gonna have fun ,enjoy and safe ,happy motoring,
Regards gordon


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi and welcome.  
I had one of those old beauties 8 year ago and put a Ford transit diesel engine in it.


----------

